# Pics of our local 1/18th Track



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We run X-Mods and the 1/18th BRP cars.

Classes are as follows.

XMod Box Stock:
Stage 1 Motor
8tooth pinion
4AAA Batteries
Any Tire combo
2wd ONLY
NO CHASSIS MODIFICATIONS AT ALL

XMod cup

Stage 1 Motor
Any gear
4AAA Batteries
Any tire Combo
4wd allowed
Any Chassis Modification Allowed

BRP Nascar/Truck

Any tire
4AA Batteries
Any electronics
Parma 502 motor ONLY
9/52 GEARING ONLY
NO BEARINGS
ORANGE FRONT SPRINGS
reverse allowed


If you have some of the other 1/18 cars, bring 'em!! We will run you with us or if enough show up we will make a class for you.

Price for racing, just make a donation for the power and heat.

We run on Thursday nights and get started at 7:00pm.

For more info email me [email protected]


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Okay where is here?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

DOH!!!!

Hueytown, Alabama. It is just outside of Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow thats a town that might produce some talent, history says you fellas can drive


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

going to dega in oct will you be racing then


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

You can bet on it.

Bring your 1/18 and come run with us!!


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

how big is the track? what surface?

M.P.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Surface is plywood painted with some sand for traction. It sounds way more abrasive than it is. There is plenty of traction without being "grinding" on the tires.

I believe the dimensions are 24'x16'~18' We run about 3 second lap times around it right now but we are bumping the 2.9s.


----------

